# Land line Phone Calls



## Rebush (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi,
I will need to make frequent landline calls from Thailand for the purpose of doing radio interviews in the US. Mobiles, skype and all that won't do. It has to be a quality land line connection.

I won't have a house or own any property. I intend to live there part time and do some sort of monthly rental.

Any suggestions? I'm a little stuck on this one. I know hotel phone charges are outrageous. I'm wondering if internet cafes might have private phones for rent.

Again, quality and quiet are paramount.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## TomC (Jan 23, 2012)

How about renting an apartment with land line? I've seen some ads for Phuket where land lines were listed as available or not. I'd imagine it's a feature that some people are looking for.


----------



## huge316 (Jun 25, 2012)

*RE: Land line phone calls*

I'd recommend going with Vonage. Check out their website for prices etc... Get the box which works in any country - you can buy it online or in an electronics store. Pick up a phone at a shop in Thailand to make using that phone there easier, and you can take your Vonage box and phone to any internet connection anywhere in the world and use it. If you're only going to call the USA you can get just the USA & Canada plan, otherwise they have world call plans if you'll be calling other countries. It's cheap and call quality is great in my experience over the last 5 years. You can choose where you want your phone number to be based out of, USA or Thailand. 

Or if you have a smartphone you can just use that there with the vonage app. You can pick up phones relatively cheap there and cell phone service is really cheap. Or if you already have a smart phone that uses a SIM card you can unlock it there to be used on their networks. All Thai cell networks use SIM cards for the phones. FYI. 

Those would be my recommendations to you.


----------



## Rebush (Jun 25, 2012)

huge316 said:


> I'd recommend going with Vonage. Check out their website for prices etc... Get the box which works in any country - you can buy it online or in an electronics store. Pick up a phone at a shop in Thailand to make using that phone there easier, and you can take your Vonage box and phone to any internet connection anywhere in the world and use it. If you're only going to call the USA you can get just the USA & Canada plan, otherwise they have world call plans if you'll be calling other countries. It's cheap and call quality is great in my experience over the last 5 years. You can choose where you want your phone number to be based out of, USA or Thailand.
> 
> Or if you have a smartphone you can just use that there with the vonage app. You can pick up phones relatively cheap there and cell phone service is really cheap. Or if you already have a smart phone that uses a SIM card you can unlock it there to be used on their networks. All Thai cell networks use SIM cards for the phones. FYI.
> 
> Those would be my recommendations to you.


Thanks for the reply.
I find Skype to be terrible so I worry that another VOIP might not measure up against a landline. It's good to know you've had success. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Rebush (Jun 25, 2012)

TomC said:


> How about renting an apartment with land line? I've seen some ads for Phuket where land lines were listed as available or not. I'd imagine it's a feature that some people are looking for.


Thanks. That's encouraging. Any idea of the price range for these types of apartments? 

In Chiang Mai I paid 7000bht with AC, TV and fridge. Of course, I've also paid 3000bht out in the country for the same. I'd be willing to pay more but I don't have a huge budget, that's (part of) the reason I want to be out of the US.


----------



## huge316 (Jun 25, 2012)

Rebush said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I find Skype to be terrible so I worry that another VOIP might not measure up against a landline. It's good to know you've had success. I'll keep it in mind.




If you find a better alternative let me know. I've done extensive research for the last several years and it's the best I've found as far as pricing and call quality to and from Thailand. There's no contract required, so you could give it a go with a promotional offer to test the waters first. That'd be my suggestion, if it does satisfy then you could do the prepaid year option which becomes significantly cheaper in the long run. That's what I did, tested it out for a few months, then went to prepaid year.


----------

